# Need advice



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well Cotton our GP in about 10months old now. We kept her in with the goats when we first got her at 10 wks old, in a chain link kennel in the barn. I would get her out a few times a day so she could interact with the goats, but we have a few who weren't too nice to her, and first chance she got she left the barn. I would put her back time and time again, I did that for about a month. Then I decided to leave her be, as she wasn't going to stay with them! As she has gotten older now she takes her job of protecting the animals (other than the cats) very seriously. I am having one issue with her and one of our other dogs. They fight, and as time is going on its getting worse. Its not tolerated and they both get in trouble for it, if it occurs away from the Goats. Zorro the other dog is 2, and spayed. Cotton is not fixed yet, but will be after Jan. when she's over a yr old. We have a total of 4 dogs. Our lab is scared of the goats, and an older fixed female, our other girl is around the same age as Cotton, I have never seen either of them fight with her. Im almost positive that its a dominance issue between these two. Also pretty sure that Zorro starts it, as I know that both her and Oreo the other pup, fight with each other also. Any suggestions? Oh and although Cotton for the most part Tolerates the other dogs, she does not let them near the goats, other than Oreo, who might weigh 25#'s and also runs from the goats if they even look at her wrong. The only thing that has really changed in the past couple wks which may or may not be part of the reason for the escalation, is we had to have our Min Pin put to sleep for biting, he ruled the house, and the yard.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are trying to fight out who the new leader is. You are correct that it is from dominance. How is Zorra with her training and you? If she doesn't listen well to you she may continue to be a issue. If she is good for you in all other training aspects then they may just need to work it out a bit. When they fight is it physical? Do you have to intervene or if they are more show less bite might they be able to work it out? The LGD will most likely be the dog leader and not submit to the others so it depends more on Zorra IMO.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

It's physical, so far not biting, just barking, growling, and rolling around. I have had to intervene, I'm worry that Cotton will seriously hurt Zorro. I suppose one of these times I may just have to stand back and let them work it out, when Hubby's not home, cause Zorro is his dog, and she does no wrong in his eye's. Zorro is very well trained, listens to me, but definately has a dominate personality, she will not listen to Hubby, and he doesn't make her either. If I go out and call her she come's, if he does he'll be out there awhile  .


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Your LGD should not be allowed to run with your house dogs.  Too confusing. I'd get a kennel run near the house for Zorro if you can't find a way to keep the LGD restrained....as your LGD girl gets bigger you are going to end up with a huge vet bill or worse. Very unlikely that they will just work it out and never fight again.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Jess for sure. They shouldn't even be together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

As of right now Zorro is avoiding Cotton at all cost's which is fine by me. As soon as we get the east door up on our Loafing barn/machine shed Cotton will no longer be able to run at will she'll be housed in with the goats and pigs. I also talked to Hubby about just putting a kennel off of our back door since the "house dogs" aren't outside right now other than to go to the bathroom, He's thinking about it.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

newmama30+ said:


> As of right now Zorro is avoiding Cotton at all cost's which is fine by me. As soon as we get the east door up on our Loafing barn/machine shed Cotton will no longer be able to run at will she'll be housed in with the goats and pigs. I also talked to Hubby about just putting a kennel off of our back door since the "house dogs" aren't outside right now other than to go to the bathroom, He's thinking about it.


Sounds good.  I'm sure that will make things so much easier on you as you won't have to worry anymore! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------

